# Jeep Diesel?



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

Anybody ever see a wrangler or CJ with a diesel in it? I was mulling it over and it seems like a neat idea.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

no its possible i seen a viper v10 go in one so i bet you could do it


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I believe it is an option on Jeeps not sold in North America.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

In one of the off road forums or something like that there's pics of one with a Cummins.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Diesel is the norm in Europe http://www.jeep.ch/de/wrangler/pdf/de_wrangler_pl.pdf

VERBRAUCH/EMISSIONEN 2
(l/100km, Wrangler Wrangler Wrangler
Euro 4-Standard) 2.8 CRD Sport 2.8 CRD Sport 2.8 CRD Rubicon
Treibstoffart Diesel 
Getriebe 6-Gang 5-Stufen 5-Stufen
Schaltgetriebe Automatikgetriebe Automatikgetriebe
Städtisch 12,7 12,1 12,1
Ausserstädtisch 8,3 8,2 8,2
Gesamt 9,9 9,7 9,7

(l/100km, Wrangler Unlimited Wrangler Unlimited Wrangler Unlimited Wrangler Unlimited
Euro 4-Standard 2.8 Sport 3.8 Sahara 2.8 CRD Sahara 2.8 CRD Rubicon
Diesel


----------



## Mudman78 (Dec 31, 2006)

A Cummins 4bt is a popular swap in Jeeps and early Broncos.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

we have a liberty with a diesel in it...love it!


----------



## Lucky1 (Apr 9, 2007)

dirt digger;491925 said:


> we have a liberty with a diesel in it...love it!


How many miles per gallon? Is it as loud as my Ford SD, if you know? I own seven diesels and the price of fuel is crazy. Bought a jeep wrangler unlimited to plow condos we own, some are up to fifty miles from where we live, kind of a pain. a diesel and bigger fuel tank would help.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

average about 21 or 22mpg...its not nearly as loud as a big diesel because its only a 4 cylinder, but you definitely know theres a diesel under the hood. She smokes real nice when you punch it at a stop light or merging onto the highway and the turbo spools up really nice and throws your head back a little when it kicks in...overall its a really nice little engine, they don't make them in the liberty anymore but you can get a new grand cherokee with a diesel in it now...but to compare it to a cummins or a power stroke isn't really applicable because they are in two different classes


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

dirt digger;491925 said:


> we have a liberty with a diesel in it...love it!


more info my wife wants to get one any problems with yours ? viggie or straight diesel ?


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

This guy put a Volvo turbo diesel in his CJ. It mounted directly to his T-18 with no adapter -- not that's cool!

Check out his site:

http://www.geocities.com/nerockcrawlers/turbodiesel.html


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

Try this site. 

http://www.4btswaps.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=1

Fran


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

A Jeep plowing with a diesel & a Blizzard -
Jeep - $25,000
Plow - $4,500
Diesel - $ priceless


----------

